# is this a good deal? Bass Pro Shops Deluxe Fish Table $129.99



## King of Kings (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I am looking to purchase a Fish Cleaning Table, and I came across this promo on Bass Pro Shops
I liked the look and feel of this one "Bass Pro Shops Deluxe Fish Table" it's affordable $129.99 and the price is within my budget, and it has 39 positive Reviews.

Do you guys recommend this brand and model? or do you suggest anything else within the same budget?
Thanks


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I was looking at this one: Amazon.com: RITE-HITE Multi Function Folding Table - Ideal for Outdoor Use, Fish Filleting, Folding Legs, Sloped Drain, Camping, Campsite Preperation, Food Prep, Backyard BBQ : Sports & Outdoors 











I'm not convinced I need a faucet, or bowls, etc. Just looking for a decent table that is standing height. 44" L x 24" W x 37" H. 
Academy Sports has it for $50.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on OHeyes post.I got the one with the sink and faucet but really just use the table top and a 5 gal. bucket with ice water.That sink doesn't really hold that much but if you make it a semi permanent fixture then I guess it would be ok.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

You’ll get more responses if you move this thread to the Lounge which is under General Discussions.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032AM0LW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use one of these on the tailgate or clamped to my deck railing. Grab a garden hose and a prep bowl with ice water and you have pretty much the same setup. Stores easily, take the $100 you saved and take the wife out to dinner or take another fishing trip. I use it to butcher deer and when I am smoking meats also.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

X3 on OHeyes. My table originally had gooseneck faucet, sink/drain, bowl, etc. I got rid of faucet, etc & have used it for years as cutting surface with bag attached where bowl used to drop through (for scraps). Wash it down with garden hose & use 5 gal bucket under drain hole. Stores much easier & store filet knives, tools in bucket.

Mike


----------



## King of Kings (Aug 20, 2021)

OHeyes said:


> I was looking at this one: Amazon.com: RITE-HITE Multi Function Folding Table - Ideal for Outdoor Use, Fish Filleting, Folding Legs, Sloped Drain, Camping, Campsite Preperation, Food Prep, Backyard BBQ : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> View attachment 474824
> 
> ...


That's a good call thanks @OHeyes i will keep that in mind as an alternative


----------



## King of Kings (Aug 20, 2021)

joekacz said:


> X2 on OHeyes post.I got the one with the sink and faucet but really just use the table top and a 5 gal. bucket with ice water.That sink doesn't really hold that much but if you make it a semi permanent fixture then I guess it would be ok.


Thanks @joekacz for the feedback, and i am like you, i am not planning to use this as a semi-permanent fixture


----------



## King of Kings (Aug 20, 2021)

OHeyes said:


> You’ll get more responses if you move this thread to the Lounge which is under General Discussions.


@OHeyes Thanks for the tip, I am new here don't know how to move the discussion to different groups. is there a shortcut or i should enter the same question there as well?


----------



## King of Kings (Aug 20, 2021)

bowhunter1487 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032AM0LW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I use one of these on the tailgate or clamped to my deck railing. Grab a garden hose and a prep bowl with ice water and you have pretty much the same setup. Stores easily, take the $100 you saved and take the wife out to dinner or take another fishing trip. I use it to butcher deer and when I am smoking meats also.


@bowhunter1487  ha ha love it, keep it simple, and i am just the Board will do the job just fine, and hey the suggestion about "take the wife out to dinner" you bet. I love that too.
Thanks guys


----------



## King of Kings (Aug 20, 2021)

ohiotuber said:


> X3 on OHeyes. My table originally had gooseneck faucet, sink/drain, bowl, etc. I got rid of faucet, etc & have used it for years as cutting surface with bag attached where bowl used to drop through (for scraps). Wash it down with garden hose & use 5 gal bucket under drain hole. Stores much easier & store filet knives, tools in bucket.
> 
> Mike


@ohiotuber Thanks for the tip, i see your point and i will consider that. it seems that no one is using the other parts of the table.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

King of Kings said:


> @OHeyes Thanks for the tip, I am new here don't know how to move the discussion to different groups. is there a shortcut or i should enter the same question there as well?


Just start a new thread in the Lounge.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Simply copy your question from this forum & paste it in The Lounge.
Like this.....
Hi Guys,
I am looking to purchase a Fish Cleaning Table, and I came across this promo on Bass Pro Shops
I liked the look and feel of this one "Bass Pro Shops Deluxe Fish Table" it's affordable $129.99 and the price is within my budget, and it has 39 positive Reviews.

Do you guys recommend this brand and model? or do you suggest anything else within the same budget?
Thanks

It's that simple & no need to type anything else.

Mike


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Those go on sale for $79 or $99 if you can wait and really like them. I use an adjustable height table from Sams club or Costco. They’re like $30-40 and I use the Cabelas tailgate fillet board and a Bubba fillet knife!. Pullout the garden hose and I’m in business! Spray down between the messy fish and after I’m done ! Quick, inexpensive and easy!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

King of Kings-not sure where you are from but I live in Hartville and Hartville Hardware carries almost the exact same one as Bass Pro for $79.99? Bass Pro way over priced! I love my table-folds up for easy storage. I get a 5gal bucket with a heavy plastic bag for fish guts and then zip tie and throw in garbage. If you are a walleye fisher and cut (bleed) your fish-no blood on cleaning table either. Ken


----------

